# RAF Upwood July 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 8, 2015)

Afternoon all, 

This site has been on the list for ages, and knowing that its been done loads before, and is basically just a shell now, it was still quite an enjoyable explore. Visited with 2 non members and then we met 2 other people exploring there too.

Bit of history from Wiki.

Royal Air Force Upwood or more simply RAF Upwood is a former Royal Air Force station adjacent to the village of Upwood, Cambridgeshire, England in the United Kingdom.

It was a non-flying station which was under the control of the United States Air Force from 1981, and one of three RAF stations in Cambridgeshire used by the United States Air Forces in Europe (USAFE).

Much of the RAF Upwood is unused, closed by the Ministry of Defence in 1994. Most of the station was vacated and the land and buildings sold off to civil ownership.

In 2004 Turbine Motor Works purchased a large amount of property on the former base including the four C-type hangars. Their plan is to convert the property into a state-of-the-art jet engine overhaul facility. Together with the Nene Valley Gliding Club and the Air Cadet Squadron, this facility will ensure that the former RAF base will continue its aviation legacy well into the 21st century.

Part of the facility is now used by Airsoft players.


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


RAF Upwood by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 8, 2015)

Great set there dj..glad you finally got here.its a shell and trashed but I still love it.love the shots from the tower there.i loved the views over the base from up there.


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah those shots from the tower are gorgeous. Thanks DJ.


----------



## acer77 (Jul 8, 2015)

Almost Art Deco with the towers!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 8, 2015)

This has been on my list for a while but not had the chance to get there yet. Looks like I will have to make time to explore it next time I'm down that way!


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice One DJ, I enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2015)

acer77 said:


> Almost Art Deco with the towers!



Not almost, it is art deco. Designed in 1934.


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow! This is the kind of report that makes me want to get in the car and drive the many, many miles to experience this for myself. Amazing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 8, 2015)

I always enjoy upwood, and you have captured it very well DJ
well done for making it up the tower


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you all 
Yes tumble1, it is a huge site with a lot to see.
And The Wombat, thanks, I was the only one out of the group that did go up the tower


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2015)

Wonderful set of shots especially the the ones from the tower,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JaimeKamentz (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone know which ones used to be used for the school? I think I remember a few of the buildings but 1992 was a long time ago especially for someone who was in the 5th/6th grade then. Thank you for these amazing pictures.


----------



## FFerret (Jul 21, 2015)

I had given up on Upwood as it appeared to have gone so far down hill that it wasn't worth a visit, however having seen this post it appears that all hope isn't lost after all.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 21, 2015)

Its deffo worth a visit FFerret


----------



## DarkMagpie91 (Aug 4, 2015)

I visited Upwood last month and made a little exploration video on it  Here is the link if you'd like to check it out


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice set as normal, cant see me going up the tower  but that's one place to go on my list. Cheers DJ


----------

